# Never thought I'd HOPE he NQ's Utility!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I just got the judging program for Friday's show. This is the show in which the Tito Monster is in breed, Open B, and Utility B. (The other 3 shows in which I did that are the following weekend but I successfully pulled him from both obedience events in all 3 of those shows). I'm showing him in breed myself at Friday's show.
So....he's in Utility at 8:15 a.m. and breed at 9:00. So far, so good. I like that because my hands won't have all kinds of shampoo smells etc. on them yet when we do articles. 
BUT
He's the LAST dog in Open B, and it's a full judging schedule with just one judge. So as close as I can estimate, it will be 
SEVEN HOURS
between when he's in Utility B and he's in Open B!!!!!  
Since we're looking for UDX legs, if he NQ's in Utility there's no point in staying for Open. 
I'd NEVER intentionally NQ him in Utility, but I won't be nervous at all this time around because if he NQ's I'd honestly be a bit happy about it.
Boy oh boy am I glad you guys *talked me into* pulling him from the obedience events the following weekend!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'd NEVER intentionally NQ him in Utility, but I won't be nervous at all this time around because if he NQ's I'd honestly be a bit happy about it.


You know, you will probably have one of the best scores in you and Tito's career just because of that!! Great luck, either way! Can't wait to hear how you do.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It really sucks because the show is about 1-1/2 hours from here. So JUST far enough that I can't come home in between and run the risk of missing his Open event if a lot of other dogs scratch (which they might because of the judging schedule). 
I can't imagine Tito feeling like doing much of anything after sitting around the show site for almost 7 hours. 
He's pretty lazy, LOL.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take your duck call with you!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahaha
yes, and blow it during the long sit for Open B, LOL



DNL2448 said:


> Take your duck call with you!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well at least you would know who proofed duck calls in their training!!! That or it could be a wild time in Open B, heheheh.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, you can do it! I _know_ Tito can do it. My dogs actually do better when they show later in the day. One reason to stick around even if you NQ utility would be a chance to earn master points out of open.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Not sure _I _can sit around for 7 hours, LOL!
I do forget about the master points, it's still so new. But we have lots of years to earn them yet 




Loisiana said:


> Hey, you can do it! I _know_ Tito can do it. My dogs actually do better when they show later in the day. One reason to stick around even if you NQ utility would be a chance to earn master points out of open.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Not sure _I _can sit around for 7 hours, LOL!
> I do forget about the master points, it's still so new. But we have lots of years to earn them yet


Oh come on, what do you have to do that's better than hang out at a dog show? 

At least you're not too far from home. I have made a discovery about me showing far from home. The farther away I am, the more likely that one of the following will occur:

1. We totally bomb, making for a _really_ long drive home
or
2. We go HIT and have to wait around until the end of the trial.

I much prefer option 2!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you comfortable leaving Tito alone at the show site? I've often left if I have several hours and done some shopping. I've even considered going to see a movie before.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Are you comfortable leaving Tito alone at the show site? I've often left if I have several hours and done some shopping. I've even considered going to see a movie before.


oh, i couldn't - that would freak me out


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Are you comfortable leaving Tito alone at the show site? I've often left if I have several hours and done some shopping. I've even considered going to see a movie before.



I've done that plenty of times too (well not the movie but lunch + shopping). Tell the people around you what you're doing and give them your cell phone #. Dog won't know the difference.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, waaaaaaay too neurotic!




Loisiana said:


> Are you comfortable leaving Tito alone at the show site? I've often left if I have several hours and done some shopping. I've even considered going to see a movie before.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would STRONGLY advise against leaving Fisher alone at a show that I will be at....heeheee :



K9-Design said:


> I've done that plenty of times too (well not the movie but lunch + shopping). Tell the people around you what you're doing and give them your cell phone #. Dog won't know the difference.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Don't TeefeToes gots his own _presidential_ motorcade or sumptin'? I coulda sweared I sawed him flyin' Tito_WON_ over a large body of water recently...

_*Tito / Palin 2012!

:curtain:
*_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

bwwwaahaaahaaa
I was WONDERING where you've been and why you've been so quiet!




BearValley said:


> Don't TeefeToes gots his own _presidential_ motorcade or sumptin'? I coulda sweared I sawed him flyin' Tito_WON_ over a large body of water recently...
> 
> _*Tito / Palin 2012!*_
> 
> _*:curtain:*_


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Now we'll be lurking around Tito's shows just waiting for his "escort and slave" to leave........

I hate sitting around, but being the best sure is fun too! Good luck! I really hope you don't end up sitting around though. I would just have to fall asleep somewhere.:uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

When I'm at a show all day I'll go stick myself in a group of OTCH handlers. They always start talking training at some point, and I'm always looking for training tips.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The OTCH handlers in your area must be significantly more friendly than *most* of the ones around here....



Loisiana said:


> When I'm at a show all day I'll go stick myself in a group of OTCH handlers. They always start talking training at some point, and I'm always looking for training tips.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, well, I just slide myself on in and haven't been told to get lost yet. I will admit though that I wouldn't have had the guts to do that before I started showing in the B classes. Back then I put my chair right behind them so I could still hear but not be noticed. :curtain:

I did notice that once we started picking up OTCH points I had a lot more people coming up to talk to me than before. Of course I've also had more people start talking about me behind my back since we got our open 1st too. It's like high school isn't it?


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> ...Of course I've also had more people start talking about me behind my back since we got our open 1st too. It's like high school isn't it?


Suddenly I don't feel so bad about having four couch 'taters! :no:


.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was openly told that the local group is "extremely critical" of me and Tito because "he did everything so young and so quickly" and I "have never trained a dog before" and he's one of those CONFORMATION DOGS.
So you can imagine my confidence *issues*.....




Loisiana said:


> LOL, well, I just slide myself on in and haven't been told to get lost yet. I will admit though that I wouldn't have had the guts to do that before I started showing in the B classes. Back then I put my chair right behind them so I could still hear but not be noticed. :curtain:
> 
> I did notice that once we started picking up OTCH points I had a lot more people coming up to talk to me than before. Of course I've also had more people start talking about me behind my back since we got our open 1st too. It's like high school isn't it?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are just jealous. I would be proud to have done what you have with him, *especially* at such a young age! And, I'll bet Tito is not complaining.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's one of the cool things about dogs...they don't know or care if they Q'd, NQ'd, took first, took last, whatever. They just like to be with us!




DNL2448 said:


> They are just jealous. I would be proud to have done what you have with him, *especially* at such a young age! And, I'll bet Tito is not complaining.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I was openly told that the local group is "extremely critical" of me and Tito because "he did everything so young and so quickly" and I "have never trained a dog before" and he's one of those CONFORMATION DOGS.
> So you can imagine my confidence *issues*.....


Somebody I might know told you that?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If they're critical of you, it's probably because you're doing well. If you weren't doing well you wouldn't even be on their radar.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I was openly told that the local group is "extremely critical" of me and Tito because "he did everything so young and so quickly" and I "have never trained a dog before" and he's one of those CONFORMATION DOGS.
> So you can imagine my confidence *issues*.....


Grrrr... That is just ridiculous. It sounds like "they" are grasping at every straw within reach.

Just wait until Tito makes that little announcement in Iowa...then they will really have their knickers in a twist! LOL

:curtain:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, absolutely someone you know.



my4goldens said:


> Somebody I might know told you that?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, those "Team Tito" jackets will be selling like hot cakes. (No, he doesn't wear that to obedience shows, only dock diving!)




BearValley said:


> Grrrr... That is just ridiculous. It sounds like "they" are grasping at every straw within reach.
> 
> Just wait until Tito makes that little announcement in Iowa...then they will really have their knickers in a twist! LOL
> 
> :curtain:


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yep, those "Team Tito" jackets will be selling like hot cakes. (No, he doesn't wear that to obedience shows, only dock diving!)


Available in pink, hot pink and the de rigueur, even hotter, _Haute Pink_.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the Team Tito jacket!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I was openly told that the local group is "extremely critical" of me and Tito because "he did everything so young and so quickly" and I "have never trained a dog before" and he's one of those CONFORMATION DOGS.
> So you can imagine my confidence *issues*.....


Bllllltttth (where's that icon?) on them. Your lack of training experience shows in how long it took tito to learn and be good at so many things. Hmmmm??? What's wrong with that statement? It just doesn't seem logical.

Good form = good function too.

Keep your confidence up - you deserve it.

Tito looks smashing in his jacket.:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yep, those "Team Tito" jackets will be selling like hot cakes. (No, he doesn't wear that to obedience shows, only dock diving!)



Oh come on and have some REAL fun. Have Tito wear that every time he qualifies in obedience and has to go back in for his ribbons. I bet I hear the talking all the way out here in Jersey!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> The OTCH handlers in your area must be significantly more friendly than *most* of the ones around here....


I have to sgree with Loisana, just "acting" like you belong is a great way to do it. I found that once i startted showing in the "B" classes helped a lot, especially with the OOS stays. I would strike up conversations with some of the handlers and was rather surprised how many were not a "bad" as I had imagined. Most were/are very friendly and sociable, but then again I have never really been any "competition" to them either.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think he should wear it to the ring....make a big show of taking it off and hanging it up on a hanger....put it back on when he's done.....



AmbikaGR said:


> Oh come on and have some REAL fun. Have Tito wear that every time he qualifies in obedience and has to go back in for his ribbons. I bet I hear the talking all the way out here in Jersey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sad to say, I train with and/or under these people every week and know them fairly well. 
They are just as sweeeeeet as can be when you're standing there. But when you walk away.....look out....
And I'm not any competition to them, either. My goals with Tito are not anything similar to their goals with their own dogs. These people are multiple, multiple OTCH handlers, NOC competitors and/or winners, etc. They show every weekend, year 'round. 
I was told by one of them when Tito was quite young, "he's a once in a life-time dog. Do NOT waste him". The insinuation was clearly that me being his handler was a waste of an unbelievable dog. That tells you what they think of me having been lucky enough to end up with Tito, which was quite by accident you may recall. Tito was not bred to be a performance dog. Nor a conformation dog. Nor anything. Just a dog.
It kills them that he can do the things he does, especially with me handling him. Seriously. One of them told me flat out, because I show Tito in the breed ring, "when you breed for pretty, that's all you end up with...pretty". This same person told me that "all titles AFTER a name are useless". 
Watch your back.




AmbikaGR said:


> I have to sgree with Loisana, just "acting" like you belong is a great way to do it. I found that once i startted showing in the "B" classes helped a lot, especially with the OOS stays. I would strike up conversations with some of the handlers and was rather surprised how many were not a "bad" as I had imagined. Most were/are very friendly and sociable, but then again I have never really been any "competition" to them either.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I still think sometimes we read more into things than are actually meant. Some of the folks I compete with 
Last years NOC and she is preparing to go to Crufts in the spring
The woman who was runner up at the NOC the last 2 years
And I have a very good feeling that this year's NOC will also be someone I compete with (Anne Paul is going this year) 
And these ladies don't always win here, there are some other great teams who on any given team can keep even them out of the ribbons.

I sometimes hear folks talking about something another said and I scratch my head as I do not take it the same as they do. The comment about Tito being a once in a lifetime dog may be that the person knows you are new to the sport and they do not want you to think every dog is like him. That he is VERY special and make sure you appreciate and accomplish everything you can. It is like the woman who got the very first AKC VC CH with her Novice A dog. I am sure Andrea heard similar comments from folks, especially early in their career. 



hotel4dogs said:


> Sad to say, I train with and/or under these people every week and know them fairly well.
> They are just as sweeeeeet as can be when you're standing there. But when you walk away.....look out....
> And I'm not any competition to them, either. My goals with Tito are not anything similar to their goals with their own dogs. These people are multiple, multiple OTCH handlers, NOC competitors and/or winners, etc. They show every weekend, year 'round.
> I was told by one of them when Tito was quite young, "he's a once in a life-time dog. Do NOT waste him". The insinuation was clearly that me being his handler was a waste of an unbelievable dog. That tells you what they think of me having been lucky enough to end up with Tito, which was quite by accident you may recall. Tito was not bred to be a performance dog. Nor a conformation dog. Nor anything. Just a dog.
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ah Hank, you are soooo nice 





AmbikaGR said:


> I still think sometimes we read more into things than are actually meant. Some of the folks I compete with
> Last years NOC and she is preparing to go to Crufts in the spring
> The woman who was runner up at the NOC the last 2 years
> And I have a very good feeling that this year's NOC will also be someone I compete with (Anne Paul is going this year)
> ...


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think he should wear it to the ring....make a big show of taking it off and hanging it up on a hanger....put it back on when he's done.....


I was thinking something similar.

Oh, and he HAS to wear it at his book signings - _Going Dogue_.

:curtain:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hehe...I think Tito should wear the jacket before he goes into the ring....with boxing gloves and the jacket..and take it off right before he goes it...haha....ohh I bet a judge would get a kick out of that!


----------

